# Xantrex 1500 Power Pak Not Holding Charge



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

We bought a Solar Harvester Solar Panel with a Xantrex 1500 Power Pak years back. GFB has been putting it outside 1-2 x monthly to recharge. Last month we tested it to see if we could count on it for use. The Xantrex Power Pak shows fully charged just until we unplug the solar charger and then immediately discharges. We charged it overnight to household current and same thing happened. 
I'm perturbed because we bought this for hurricane backup at a time when we had lots more income. Now we can't rely on it.
Anyone have any ideas WHY this is happening??


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds like a junk battery to me..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Battery. Have you checked and added water as necessary to the battery, if it is not the sealed type. If yes, then the plates have went down hill and the battery needs replacement. Even a well maintained battery needs to be replaced every seven or so years.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think they put Flooded Lead Acid batteries in those types of setups. They usually use a Glass mat battery. They work well but have a relatively short life (3-5) years. It shouldn't be a big deal to simply replace the battery.

SC


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

The most likely thing is your battery. That is where your energy is stored. Does it happen quick like or does it take awhile ?


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Haapens immediately.
I'm not seeing much Xantrex stuff in the googling I'm doing, but it was state of the art about 6 years back (trying to remember just HOW long ago we bought it).
It wasn't just a battery, it had the two 110 v outlets as well. Oh well.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Grandmotherbear said:


> ... WHY this is happening??


Because the solar panel is too small for the battery. FLA batteries like to be charged at a C/8 to C/12 rate for best performance. I'm sure you panel doesn't come close to that.

The solar panel is not large enough to keep up with the self discharge rate of the battery when you put it out only 1 or 2 times a month.

WWW


----------

